# Hat or no hat



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Most people i play golf with wear hats but i don't. How many of you wear hats when you play and why. If it's because of the sun the why not just wear sunglasses?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't wear a hat to keep the sun out of my eyes or off my head because I live in Michigan. I don't use it to line up putts because I don't put it on straight to start with. The only reason I wear a hat is because it looks cool and covers up the massive cowlick that has taken over the back of my head.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I always wear a hat when golfing. One reason is because of the sun. Another is just that I feel more comfortable playing in a hat than without one. Of course, looking cool on the golf course is always a big factor.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Of course, looking cool on the golf course is always a big factor.


absolutely
If you see a guy dressed in a collared shirt and khakis who holds his finish well, you might never know he's a complete hack. Plumb bombing, too, makes it look like you actually know what you're doing.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

It seems like nowadays its a neccessairy accesory. I always wear a hat probably because it just looks good.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know.. some people just aren't hat people. People tell me I don't look good in a hat, and that i should let me hair flow. The visor things don't suit my style I think, so i'll just let my hair out.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I personally have never wore a hat or sunglasses to a golf game. No real reason to for me, don't need to cool down or get rid of sunlight.

But I know a lot of people who do and are fine with it. Is there any reason in particular people where hats besides the reasons listed above?


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Definately a hat, the sun always gets in my eyes otherwise, I don't wear sunglasses though as I wear glasses already, taking them off would affect my eyesight.


----------



## G-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

hat it keeps the sun out of my eyes;then i can concentrate on my shot a whole heck of alot more


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

yea i always wear a hat and glasses cuz of the sun...u gotta pimp it out with the hat tho!


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

i always wear a hat when im playing in spain because of the heat, but it isnt needed to much in the uk


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Hat: Keeps the fun off and the hat keeps the sweat off of the face for me (Dri Fit).


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll only wear a hat if its peeing down with rain.

Otherwise they iritate me...


----------



## Topher (Sep 17, 2006)

i usually wear a hat, mainly b/c the sun down here is brutal, and also b/c on or off the golf course im wearin a hat, its just habit....


----------

